# dir-se - jo em dic Sean



## panjabigator

Espero que haya escrito la palabra correctamente.  Come se dice "dir-se" en espan~ol?  Es "llamarse" la palabra equivalente en espan~ol?

Decir "jo em dic Sean" es la misma construcio`n grama`tica que "yo me llamo Sean," verdad?

gracias!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Sean!

Sí, exacto, es correcto. _Dir-se_ es _llamarse_, en castellano, y se utiliza tal y como dices.

En algunos sitios, que sitúo hacia el sur de Catalunya y Valencia (si me equivoco, corregidme!), también he oído:

-_Com et diuen? -Em diuen Sean._ (-¿Cómo te llaman? - Me llaman Sean.)

Se interpreta que tú mismo "no te lo dices" (la traducción literal de _dir-se_, "decirse"), sino que siempre te lo dicen los otros a ti. Siempre me ha parecido muy curioso. 

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Molt*e*s gra`cies!


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:
			
		

> En algunos sitios, que sitúo hacia el sur de Catalunya y Valencia (si me equivoco, corregidme!), también he oído:
> 
> -_Com et diuen? -Em diuen Sean._ (-¿Cómo te llaman? - Me llaman Sean.)



Pues no, no te equivocas. Por aquí es muy común lo de "em diuen". De hecho casi diría que se oye más "em diuen" que "em dic". A mí el "em diuen" tampoco me acaba de encajar con el significado de "llamarse", pero sí que se oye, sí...

Por cierto, como curiosidad, en Baleares utilizan el verbo "nòmer" para esa función.

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Pues no, no te equivocas. Por aquí es muy común lo de "em diuen". De hecho casi diría que se oye más "em diuen" que "em dic". A mí el "em diuen" tampoco me acaba de encajar con el significado de "llamarse", pero sí que se oye, sí...
> 
> Por cierto, como curiosidad, en Baleares utilizan el verbo "nòmer" para esa función.
> 
> Salut!



Oh, no sabia esto de _nòmer_!! Qué interesante!! Gracias, Samaruc! 

Una cosa, ¿por qué dices que no te acaba de encajar con el significado de "llamarse"?


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:
			
		

> Una cosa, ¿por qué dices que no te acaba de encajar con el significado de "llamarse"?



No sé... "em dic" me suena bien para decir el nombre propio, pero "em diuen" lo aplicaría para lo que le pueden llamar a uno los demás (un apodo, un diminutivo...).

Pero bueno, no lo acabo de tener claro del todo...


----------



## betulina

Ah, entesos. De hecho, a mí también me suena así. Yo diría "em dic X, però em diuen Y". Cuando la primera vez me preguntaron "Com et diuen?" yo me quedé... "Doncs... com em dic!"  Lo decían así. Si acaso, ¿conviven las dos formas?


----------



## jazyk

> -_Com et diuen? -Em diuen Sean._ (-¿Cómo te llaman? - Me llaman Sean.)


Como en ruso: Меня зовут ... (Menya zovut)... = Me llaman


----------

